# painting wheel nuts..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, got my new wheels today along with new wheels nuts, which i'd like to paint them in black. what sort of 'prep' would they need first?..



normal and locking wheel nuts pictured...

TIA


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

If they have a chrome finish (as it seems) i wouldn't recommend painting them Kev. If not & they're a silver painted finish then wire brush, red scotch brite, primer then your black & lacquer


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

they do look more of a chrome finish tbh Nick. and using the original nuts is a no-no which is annoying as they're silver iirc


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Bummer If the old ones were painted you'll be ok but it just wont adhere very well (if at all) to the chromed finish.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

so i could use the original nuts? thought you could'nt with aftermarket wheels.. if i can then i'll rattle can them if they're not chromed..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

You'll have to check all the fixtures & fittings as such mate to be safe:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Nick, might just email the company i got them from to see if they offer wheel nuts in a 'normal finish'..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

No worries mate, get some pics up of the finished product once you're all sorted:thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine looked like that, I flatted them down and painted but it's just inevitably chipped when i've tightened them on. Best bet if you're adament on keeping them is to invest in some covers that go over them.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dann2707 said:


> Mine looked like that, I flatted them down and painted but it's just inevitably chipped when i've tightened them on. Best bet if you're adament on keeping them is to invest in some covers that go over them.


not a bad idea that...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> No worries mate, get some pics up of the finished product once you're all sorted:thumb:


will do Nick, should be on first thing saturday before my cousins wedding in the afternoon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yay or nay?... Set of 19mm wheel nut caps black, set of 20 pieces: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Better than dicking about with paint, vw do them off the shelf though and cheapish too.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah they are the ones I bought although admittedly I only bought them for the Milf on the front


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ :lol:
ordered these as i can't remember my amazon log-in :wall:
not too sure any will fit over the locking nuts though...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

iirc you could boil them in old engine oil it should penetrate and remain black would not do this indoors though


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Not helpful, but i thought that was your arm at first! Been on the sunbeds? :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ :lol:
> ordered these as i can't remember my amazon log-in :wall:
> not too sure any will fit over the locking nuts though...


Fella, why didn't you just get some mcgard spline drive nuts in black?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, i really want the wheels on tomorrow (which they will be) and the nuts that came with the wheels came free


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> well, i really want the wheels on tomorrow (which they will be) and the nuts that came with the wheels came free


I think you'll find if you painted them, it just wouldn't last at all.

I don't like wheel nut caps as they look cheap and I wonder whether you'd end up losing them.

This being said, I'm waiting 4-6 weeks for mine :lol: (They are pretty though)


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I think you'll find if you painted them, it just wouldn't last at all.
> 
> I don't like wheel nut caps as they look cheap and I wonder whether you'd end up losing them.
> 
> This being said, I'm waiting 4-6 weeks for mine :lol: (They are pretty though)


Haven't lost ours in 6 years


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Strothow said:


> Haven't lost ours in 6 years


Oh well, I still like my shiny colour changing ridiculously expensive, ridiculously hard to get nuts :lol:


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

if they are chromed , you could get them sand blasted to give the paint a good key to adhere too and take it from there. 
Rustoleum hardhat aerosol paint is quite tough (we use it a work to colour code stock metal bar) ....as long as you let it fully dry....it might be worth a go before more spending! :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

I got a set of covers off ebay when I bought my new alloys... gloss black alloys with shiny chrome nuts would look a bit daft i thought. Pack of 20 covers came with a removal tool, perfect fit, even fit over the locking bolts no bother. Added advantage of 4 spares even if i did loose one


----------

